# Silver Coast - our future home



## chimanis (Mar 16, 2011)

Hello,
We are planning to "retire" (work till we drop?) on the Silver Coast, near Alcobaca or Sao Martinho de Porto in a couple of years. We will come there again this summer in late July and early August to look around at property and suss things out a bit more. We would like any advice anyone can give to us, please, on Estate Agents, Solicitors and areas you recommend. We love both places mentioned above but are open to new suggestions. We would also like to meet anyone who has time for a chat in July or August.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi,
I help people to relocate to this area. I can source properties for you and also help with the paperwork side of things too. I find it far easier if you have someone who can sort all the red tape for you, someone who has done it all before. I can also meet up for a chat anytime you like, you can even skype me if you like for an informal talk.
James


----------



## chimanis (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks very much for your offer of help. We would like to take you up on it some time soon. In the meantime, which estate agent would you recommend in the SMdP area?


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

chimanis said:


> Thanks very much for your offer of help. We would like to take you up on it some time soon. In the meantime, which estate agent would you recommend in the SMdP area?


I am prepared to stand corrected on this but in my experience it seems that houses are listed on a multi agency basis. I would suggest cantacting a couple and then going on your gut feel. 

If you prefer then let me know and I can PM you.

Rob


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Silver Coast


----------



## connal (Mar 4, 2010)

Have a look at the casa sapo web site too - they have a round up of listing from estate agents all around the country. We found them to be a good intro to the kind of properties available and the sort of prices yoiu might expect to pay.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Good advice Connal, as usual, now get back to your website, I'm bored!
Now Chimanis, also look at
www.era.pt

.: Casas, apartamentos ou moradias, para comprar ou vender casa, contacte-nos! Soluções Anti-Crise RE/MAX:.

Prestige Portugal Property - Real Estate Agents

The Era office in Nazare is quite friendly.


----------



## miramar2011 (Jul 7, 2010)

We recently bought in the Porto area. I found Casasapo to be the best site for looking all over the country. But also try era.pt, and remax. pt.

All real estate companies have solicitors they work with, but many only speak Portuguese. It's best to find a bilingual solicitor if you're not fluent in Portuguese.

Good luck, now is a great time to buy.


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

miramar2011 said:


> All real estate companies have solicitors they work with, but many only speak Portuguese. It's best to find a bilingual solicitor if you're not fluent in Portuguese.
> 
> Good luck, now is a great time to buy.


Try to pick your own, "independant" lawyer, not just the one that the agent tells you to pick.
ONLY use one that speaks your language and Portuguese.


----------

